# 12 bolt



## billw (Jun 6, 2011)

Did Pontiac make a 12 bolt with a 10 bolt inspection pan?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe Pontiac used Chevrolet 12 bolts.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

billw said:


> Did Pontiac make a 12 bolt with a 10 bolt inspection pan?


No.

I believe only 455 powered A body's recieved the chevy 12 bolt.

Oldmobile "12 bolts" have a 12 bolt inspection cover and a 10 bolt ring gear.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ALKYGTO said:


> No.
> 
> I believe only 455 powered A body's recieved the chevy 12 bolt.
> 
> Oldmobile "12 bolts" have a 12 bolt inspection cover and a 10 bolt ring gear.


:agree


----------

